# CSE:PAID



## inv2020 (Dec 12, 2020)

+20% today. Challenger banking program launched. Investor webinar scheduled for 12. January.


----------



## inv2020 (Dec 12, 2020)

XTM Inc. to Host Live Corporate Update Webinar 





__





XTM Inc. Jan 12 Corporate Update | XTM Inc.







www.xtminc.com


----------



## inv2020 (Dec 12, 2020)

An interesting analysis of XTM Inc. OTC listing expected soon (OTC:XTMIF)





__





XTM Inc. Analysis : fintechinvest


15 votes, 10 comments. Price (Jan 18, 2021) (CAD pricing): $0.19 Rating: BUY XTM Inc. (CSE:PAID) (FRA: 7XT) (OTCPK: ) is well positioned for 2021 …




www.reddit.com


----------



## AP_ (Jun 1, 2021)

inv2020 said:


> +20% today. Challenger banking program launched. Investor webinar scheduled for 12. January.





> @inv2020, I recently launched the group "XTM Inc Investors Conference" on Facebook, as I try to gather a critical mass of XTM's retail investor to share due diligence and connect overt time. I understand posting a facebook group on reddit is somehow out of place but... it is what it is as he said!..





> Facebook Groups
> 
> 
> XTM Inc. Investors Conference has 3 members. Unofficial XTM Inc. (OTCQB: XTMIF) (CSE: PAID) (FSE: 7XT) investors group granting members a platform to share their due diligence and analysis on the...
> ...


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Be careful, this seems like a pump & dump.


----------



## AP_ (Jun 1, 2021)

Spudd said:


> Be careful, this seems like a pump & dump.


I would definitely invite you to expand on your thoughts. Without any feedback, you're comment seems like scaremongering more than anything else.
The company has 45% insider ownership, solid pipeline of clients and expanding into the US at the moment. No long term debt and 2.5M in cash on balance sheet as of March 31st.
Looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

In general, I try to throw some fear-mongering into any thread where posters join the forum only to post about one or two specific stocks, and they mostly only post press releases. This is the hallmark of a pump & dump, so I try to make sure more naive posters might be aware of this. 

The main features of pump & dump I see with this stock are that it's a penny stock (34 cents) with a fairly low market cap (30 million), and someone has joined the forum just to post about it. 

So far they have never turned a profit. 

You mention they have 45% insider ownership, but to my mind, that makes it more likely to be a pump & dump. The executives are incentivized by their high ownership to pump the stock price so they can cash out. 

Number of shares issued is growing dramatically. Despite the fact they are currently losing money hand over fist, they are also diluting their shareholders. January 1, 2020: 82 million shares. Dec 31, 2020: 117 million shares. March 31, 2021: 140 million shares. 

It may be legit, I can't say, but it has enough red flags that I would be very careful before investing in it.


----------



## AP_ (Jun 1, 2021)

Spudd said:


> In general, I try to throw some fear-mongering into any thread where posters join the forum only to post about one or two specific stocks, and they mostly only post press releases. This is the hallmark of a pump & dump, so I try to make sure more naive posters might be aware of this.
> 
> The main features of pump & dump I see with this stock are that it's a penny stock (34 cents) with a fairly low market cap (30 million), and someone has joined the forum just to post about it.
> 
> ...


It certainly is a penny-stock play into a start-up. If you are a blue-chip player looking for a steady stream of dividend, definitely not your place to be. But you're definition of a pump and dump is so large that it encompasses any and all start-ups listed on the CSE. I hardly see how a small cap / penny stock company's set up would bring them into your comfort zone of being a penny stock with a large market cap. 

It may be legit, but you can't say. 
Ok, this was a typical internet moment. 
Thanks.


----------



## AP_ (Jun 1, 2021)

On a closing note. Not a very w


Spudd said:


> In general, I try to throw some fear-mongering into any thread where posters join the forum only to post about one or two specific stocks, and they mostly only post press releases. This is the hallmark of a pump & dump, so I try to make sure more naive posters might be aware of this.
> 
> The main features of pump & dump I see with this stock are that it's a penny stock (34 cents) with a fairly low market cap (30 million), and someone has joined the forum just to post about it.
> 
> ...


On a closing note, the Canadian Money Forum does not seem to be a very welcoming environment. Next time all come in and talk about how my POW and NA are so great for 5-6 months before talking about a risky play. Then you can come in and copy-paste your comment all you want.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

AP_ said:


> On a closing note. Not a very w
> 
> On a closing note, the Canadian Money Forum does not seem to be a very welcoming environment. Next time all come in and talk about how my POW and NA are so great for 5-6 months before talking about a risky play. Then you can come in and copy-paste your comment all you want.


I apologize if you were offended by my post. As I mentioned, my aim is to warn naive new investors that pump & dumps exist, and to flag any postings that I feel might fit the criteria. 

Your posting in this thread didn't really fit the pump & dump mold, but the previous three by that "inv2020" person did. I obviously missed this thread when it was originally posted or I would have offended inv2020 rather than you.


----------

